# How i treat my dp



## Doniado (May 7, 2019)

Hey, so i suffered from dp for more than a year
It started when i tried to meditate, i felt after disconnect, kind of me point of view is from the back of my head and not from my eyes, very wierd feeling, i had song stuck in my head it was so annoying, and i felt kind of dizzy all the time, like the world is spinning, i couldnt feel my face, and lost feeling. On the moment it happen i felt so bad like it the end of the world for me.
If my symptoms sounds familiar maybe it happen ffor you from the same reasons.
So i discovered that what made this is kind of ccalcium deposit in my brain( you can google "brain stone" to see picture) ; i saw research done on mouse, and when there is strong stress on some area of a brain( cause by somthing like strong anxiety) the brain create a lot of calcium to defend itself, and it become like a mush or and slowly a stone in the brain and it cause to depersonalisation/ lost of touch with realty.
If you ever sound kind of "crackkk" next to your ear or on your neck or it felt inside your head, and you didnt know what is it or what broken- there is big chance you suffer from the dp/dr from the same reason, and my treatment can help you
So my treatment was:
1. Tdcs- made the blood flow in the brain, and help the calcium go out.
2. Dring apple vinegar with honey- i drink it 3-4 times a day, nice amount like 3 tablespoon and water. It basically melt the calcium .
After taking it few times you can do intervals training/ aerobic, its make the blood flow- same idea like tdcs
You can try to do it next to the beach if you have close to your house, the salt in the air going into your blood, and help push the calcium deposits
3. Megadose vitamin c. Choose only ascrobic acid, we want something with high acidity, there is non- acid vitamin c it wont help you- ccheck on the label. Syrop helped me the most, after gely, and pills

More comments:
- l arginine can help- make your blood vessels bigger
- with alchol i felt better from the same reason
- salt ( in air) / food can make things move 
- i tries mms ( realy not healthy it actually bleach) , it helped too but killing your body, vitamin c much better
- this Chinese thing, puctuntre , that stuck small thing in your body, make the blood flow , and can help you feel better , and this glas that people put on the back and make strong vacum to the blood can realy help too, it moves things that stuck.
- it took me long time to treat it even after i knew this things cause there can be kind of a lot small stones, but after every treatment above, i felt better and better

I realy hope i can help you, good luck!


----------

